# immigration offices



## salavan (Feb 8, 2010)

hi i live in phuket , im just wonering if getting a non immigrant o visa extension is any less stressful in other immigration offices in thailand compared with phuket,
anyone had any experiences i would like to hear from them


----------



## bkkdave (Aug 27, 2011)

The bangkok one is pretty good, but the best thing to do is use a company like siam legal they handle the whole thing for you.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes there are variations in advice received from one office to the next, but I have not heard of one being consistently 'easier' than the others.

It also depends on the specific staffer you deal with. It also depends on your own manner/personality

Either way, you are required to deal with the office closest to your usual residence.


----------



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

cnx_bruce said:


> Yes there are variations in advice received from one office to the next, but I have not heard of one being consistently 'easier' than the others.
> 
> It also depends on the specific staffer you deal with. It also depends on your own manner/personality
> 
> Either way, you are required to deal with the office closest to your usual residence.


Every time I go to Immigration I get different advice on the non'o' visa, if in doubt just call Immigration in Bangkok. The advice you receive in the local office seems to vary on work load, the mood at the time, how you relate to the officer or any numder of variations. The requirements are all laid out on the website.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

cnx_bruce said:


> It also depends on your own manner/personality


You are right with that one - when we lived in Sa Kaeo there was an expat in the same area who managed to upset the staff at the Immigration Office on every visit, and perhaps as punishment for his rude behaviour they would always find 'one more thing' he needed, forcing another 180km round-trip to home and back, another day spent traveling.

Despite advice to try a polite approach he wouldn't back down on his aggressive manner, creating his own 'legend' about how tough he was talking to Immigration staff.

Legend indeed - made sure I never went there same day as him and turned down offers of a shared-costs drive there. I never encountered any difficulty; apart from ensure one's documents are all correct, politeness goes a long way.


----------

